# Tutorials Freehand 10



## behemoth65 (29. Mai 2002)

Wo gibt´s denn im Internet bloss ein paar vernünftige Tutorials für Freehand 10 ? Für Photoshop, Corel oder Fireworks ist ja ´ne Menge zu finden aber bei FH 10 ist fast Fehlanzeige.
Ciao


----------



## paraphan (6. Juni 2002)

da dir hier so lange niemand geantwortet hat, mach ich es halt mal.
versuch mal

http://www.freehandsource.com/ 

http://www.ruku.com/freehand-b.html 

http://home.pacbell.net/pixart/fh8twocol1.html

greetings, paraphan

ps: nächstes mal die suchfunktion vom forum verwenden, wurde nämlich schon mal gepostet


----------

